# Dryfall question



## midwestpainter88 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a job painting a exposed basement ceiling it's about 8ft tall figure I'll spray it. but it dryfall stick to PVC and can I hit all the duct work? Also will the dryfall dry in time if it's a 8ft ceiling?? First time I'm gonna use the product and I plan on using the water base one I don't wanna run oil through my pump. Thanks for any help


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

You will need to cover the floor or you will be scrubbing.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have never used dryfall but doesn't it need to be a 10' height for the over spray to dry before hitting the floor?

Yes you will still need to cover the floor.

Why won't you spray oil? Clean your sprayer good with thinner then run water through it and you can spray latex with no issues.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Most dryfall needs 16' to dry before it hits the ground. Some may be 14'.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

In that saturation, we 've just used latex. We haven't had any callbacks about issues with it no sticking to PVC or galvanized ductwork.


----------



## midwestpainter88 (Mar 14, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I have never used dryfall but doesn't it need to be a 10' height for the over spray to dry before hitting the floor?
> 
> Yes you will still need to cover the floor.
> 
> Why won't you spray oil? Clean your sprayer good with thinner then run water through it and you can spray latex with no issues.



I mean I would use oil but there's babies in the house plus I don't wanna be breathing that **** in all day.. It's just if I can avoid oil I will. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

midwestpainter88 said:


> I mean I would use oil but there's babies in the house plus I don't wanna be breathing that **** in all day.. It's just if I can avoid oil I will.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Assuming this is a wood-framed ceiling/floor, the issue we've faced is that there may be tannin bleeding from the wood, which for argue for oil, but there's also PVC pipes and galvanized ductwork, on which acrylics perform better. 

We've typically split the difference and used a stain-blocking latex primer, followed by regular latex. Our go-to primer for that was always Columbia Paints Acry-Prime and we haven't had to do one of these since that company was gobbled up by the Great Satan.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gough said:


> Assuming this is a wood-framed ceiling/floor, the issue we've faced is that there may be tannin bleeding from the wood, which for argue for oil, but there's also PVC pipes and galvanized ductwork, on which acrylics perform better. We've typically split the difference and used a stain-blocking latex primer, followed by regular latex. Our go-to primer for that was always Columbia Paints Acry-Prime and we haven't had to do one of these since that company was gobbled up by the Great Satan.


Yeh. I agree that the wood is liable to bleed through the water based. I'd quick squirt a coat of a latex primer on ur galvanized and then go over top the whole thing with a oil. Or then u could oil all the wood and go over the whole thing water based. The first option is less time and material.

Guys that don't use Dryfall regular got to get over the weather or not it falls as sand. It doesn't matter. It's cheap Amd it is one and done. And on a eight foot solit joist ceiling not too much should fall anyhow.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree with Gough. Hit the joists in oil (zinser had an odorless line as well) then the pvc, and duct work with some primer as well, then too coat. It's a bit more work, but depending on the square footage you could probably be done in a day

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## midwestpainter88 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gough said:


> Assuming this is a wood-framed ceiling/floor, the issue we've faced is that there may be tannin bleeding from the wood, which for argue for oil, but there's also PVC pipes and galvanized ductwork, on which acrylics perform better.
> 
> 
> 
> We've typically split the difference and used a stain-blocking latex primer, followed by regular latex. Our go-to primer for that was always Columbia Paints Acry-Prime and we haven't had to do one of these since that company was gobbled up by the Great Satan.



If I'm going black will it still do the tanning? Also I'm gonna be cement staining the floor after. They are gonna be putting up drywall and I will have to do everything after the drywall Is done so I'll have to hang plastic..


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

midwestpainter88 said:


> If I'm going black will it still do the tanning? Also I'm gonna be cement staining the floor after. They are gonna be putting up drywall and I will have to do everything after the drywall Is done so I'll have to hang plastic..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


If you're painting it black, I don't think you need to worry about tannin bleed. 

Don't use your good drop cloths.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

midwestpainter88 said:


> If I'm going black will it still do the tanning? Also I'm gonna be cement staining the floor after. They are gonna be putting up drywall and I will have to do everything after the drywall Is done so I'll have to hang plastic..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Tannin bleeding will show through any colour. If possible stain the floor first, it will save a ton of questioning afterwards, and headaches during

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys that don't use Dryfall regular got to get over the weather or not it falls as sand. It doesn't matter. It's cheap Amd it is one and done. And on a eight foot solit joist ceiling not too much should fall anyhow.

Dryfall needs good ventilation and at least 10' to flash off and perform correctly, otherwise, you will have a mess on your hands (and on the floor). Dryfall falls as powder, which can be swept up or vacuumed. The ceiling height and the environment are very important. Aside from that, dryfall only comes in 5 gallon containers.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

double post


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

midwestpainter88 said:


> I have a job painting a exposed basement ceiling it's about 8ft tall figure I'll spray it. but it dryfall stick to PVC *and can I hit all the duct work?* Also will the dryfall dry in time if it's a 8ft ceiling?? First time I'm gonna use the product and I plan on using the water base one I don't wanna run oil through my pump. Thanks for any help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


I'd be leery about spraying oil base primer on sheet metal duct work. Go with two coats of a water borne stain sealer/all purpose primer. Allow ample time in between coats to lock in stains. (Usually recommended on all WB stain sealers. I would allow twenty four hours) Apply a quality WB top coat. Forget about Dryfall. As far as I'm concerned. Dryfall is for special circumstance applications.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Guys that don't use Dryfall regular got to get over the weather or not it falls as sand. It doesn't matter. It's cheap Amd it is one and done. And on a eight foot solit joist ceiling not too much should fall anyhow. Dryfall needs good ventilation and at least 10' to flash off and perform correctly, otherwise, you will have a mess on your hands (and on the floor). Dryfall falls as powder, which can be swept up or vacuumed. The ceiling height and the environment are very important. Aside from that, dryfall only comes in 5 gallon containers.


Yeh. I just don't get it. 
Fellas. If u Dryfall the ceilimg. U cover the floor with plastic. If it falls wet you roll up and throw away painted plastic.
If it falls sand you roll up and throw away bagged sand. You do not want to IMHO have to sweep up or vacuum up the sand. It is a time consuming mess. Cleaning up that sand without plastic. Crazy not to cover the floor if cleanup is on you.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Oden said:


> Yeh. I just don't get it.
> Fellas. If u Dryfall the ceilimg. U cover the floor with plastic. If it falls wet you roll up and throw away painted plastic.
> If it falls sand you roll up and throw away bagged sand. You do not want to IMHO have to sweep up or vacuum up the sand. It is a time consuming mess. Cleaning up that sand without plastic. Crazy not to cover the floor if cleanup is on you.


I sprayed it from 16'. It was kind of "cakey" anyway. Glad I covered the floor. It was a breeze to clean up.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

No reason to use dryfall in this situation


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

We just sprayed some black dryfall 20' weeks ago. Temperature was a few degrees lower than normal. All I can say is thank the heavens almighty that they were getting new floors.


----------



## midwestpainter88 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well is wanted to thank everyone for the help


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

midwestpainter88 said:


> I mean I would use oil but there's babies in the house plus I don't wanna be breathing that **** in all day.. It's just if I can avoid oil I will.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


You are afraid to spray oil cuz of potential smell/toxicity, but your gonna use dryfall??

Dryfall is way more disgusting/stinky/toxic than any oil based product I've used recently. Although I think they may lave low-voc dryfall now.

I will never spray dryfall in a basement or anything under a 15-20ft ceiling or anything without very good ventilation.


----------



## midwestpainter88 (Mar 14, 2014)

cjames said:


> You are afraid to spray oil cuz of potential smell/toxicity, but your gonna use dryfall??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it has changed. I did land the job. My customer bought the paint "not dryfall" we are gonna go with sw all purpose enamel for the ceilings and I believe it will be fine when it comes to adhesion the stuff says it sticks to about anything...



Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## midwestpainter88 (Mar 14, 2014)

All surface enamel


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

